# How the heck do you keep tombstones stuck in the ground??? Please help!!!!



## MissKiki (Oct 16, 2011)

We've had good luck with rebar, bamboo and fiberglass sticks. We replace the flimsy inserts with longer rods (~ 8inches of bamboo or rebar). We pound those into the ground 1st, then place the stone on top. Then we secure the stone with additional stakes behind (just under the length of the stone). We get 40 mph winds here and they don't move.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Buy yourself some foamboard from home depot or lowes or whomever has your local home improvement store. Cut a piece of foam to go 3/4 the way up the back of your headstone and about 1 inch less wide than your headstone. Hollow out two channels for PVC in it and sandwich the two pvc between the headstone and your cut piece of foamboard. Glue the thing together with foam board glue. Drylock the foam piece you cut and glued on. Then you can use rebar in the ground to hold up your headstone by inserting the rebar into the pvc. It seems like a lot of work but it keeps the stones in place and you won't be aggravated that they keep falling down.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Quick and easy way: Cut some 1/2 inch pvc pipe into lengths about half the height of your stone. Glue two to the back of each stone. Take either rebar or sturdy dowel rods and pound into the ground and slip pvc over the rods. Mine have stood up to heavy rain and 40 mph winds with no movement at all. One thing, they don't look good from the back so if they'll be seen from behind, use Ghouliet's method. More work, but they'll stay in place and look great!


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

*I have great luck with rebar stuck into the bottom of the piece Make sure to insert the rebar far enough- and sink it deep enough into the ground. Also, placing a rock, prop, or other object at the base will keep the wind from wearing away the foam with movement.*


----------



## sjohnson90 (Sep 9, 2010)

I get some pvc pipe and poke a couple holes in the tombstone and ziptie the tombstone to the pvc... works great!

you can see them here... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vaDKT9NbzYQ&feature=plcp


I also have pictures of them on my facebook page! They are in the Halloween 2012 album. www.facebook.com/Talegaholiday

Hope it helps!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Glue about a one foot section of 1/2" or 3/4" PVC pipe on the back of the stone using Liquid Nails Construction Adhesive.
Let it dry, then slide the stone over some rebar hammered into the ground.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

if they are stones you want to keep, definitely the pvc + rebar. Trust me I tried it almost all methods and finally broke down and did the pvc. Havent lost any to wind & rain down here.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Since I also use the styrofoam tombstones, I pound stakes into the ground then poke small holes thru the stones & fish tie wraps thru them. I use small washers so the tie wrap won't gouge the foam. Then just tie wrap to the stakes!


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

I just pound dowels into the ground and then put sticky Velcro on the stone and stick it to the dowels


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

snigglez said:


> I just pound dowels into the ground and then put sticky Velcro on the stone and stick it to the dowels


similar to what i do except i use wooden stakes i got from lowes and velcro from walmart

personally i prefer this method since the velcro also holds the stone down where as the rebar is just a support and i suppose it is still possible for the wind to lift the stone off of the rebar ... yeah, i know its not likely, but possible ...

amk


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

I had some old garden stakes, i cut them in pieces about 8 inches long, pounded them in the ground with a hammer, the duct taped to the back of each tombstone. We've had heavy winds for a few days now and they are still there.


----------



## Jerm357 (Oct 10, 2009)

Madame Leota said:


> Quick and easy way: Cut some 1/2 inch pvc pipe into lengths about half the height of your stone. Glue two to the back of each stone. Take either rebar or sturdy dowel rods and pound into the ground and slip pvc over the rods. Mine have stood up to heavy rain and 40 mph winds with no movement at all. One thing, they don't look good from the back so if they'll be seen from behind, use Ghouliet's method. More work, but they'll stay in place and look great!


This is what I do with all my tombstones and it works great.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

I used the stakes from Lowes and velcro method, set them out Oct 1, its the 19 now and the Velcro stuck to the stone half has come off on some, need to fix.


----------



## Gryphon (Sep 28, 2011)

Glue pvc (the gray stuff in electrical is about 40 cents cheaper) to the back. Drive rebar into ground. Slide pvc over rebar. Repeat


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

xxScorpion64xx said:


> I used the stakes from Lowes and velcro method, set them out Oct 1, its the 19 now and the Velcro stuck to the stone half has come off on some, need to fix.


interesting ... never had that issue except when i try to pry the stones off of the stakes, have to be careful when you do that

something to consider might be to use liquid nails to re-glue the velcro on the stones?

amk


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

I think I didn't let the Velcro set long enough amk, I already had gorilla glue so I'm using that, looks like its going to work


----------



## bamtunebam (Jan 1, 2010)

Rebar is the way to go. It is fairly cheap yet very strong.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I did the stake and velcro thing this year but some of my larger tombstone keep coming down. One thing that worked for me was that I took the larger plastic stakes that came with the larger tombstones and used them on the small ones and they have all stayed up. Next year I am going the pvc and rebar route.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Which method dbruner? The pvc sandwiched between or glued to back?


----------



## Rob_Raz (Sep 16, 2012)

Count me in as another who has the velcro coming off the tombstones and/or stakes. Will try some stronger glue on the velcro strips if time permits, if not, looks like the almighty duct tape may come into play for this year at least.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

the stakes i get from lowes have a smooth/finished side and a rough side, i put the velcro on the smooth side

if it's coming off then you could get the staple gun to staple the velcro to the stake

liquid nails should work on the stones side

obviously the rebar works, so use whichever method you prefer ... 

amk


----------



## Rashnu2010 (Oct 23, 2011)

All i do to keep my tombstone from flying away is , gorilla glue scrap pieces of wood to the back toward the top and bottom, and the screw two plastic zip tie holder clips to the wood , and then use rebar , or bamboo stakes, and ziptie to the stakes. Works really good. No fly away stones yet.


----------



## AWAaviatrix (Sep 20, 2010)

My tombstones are finished on both sides so we drill a hole half way up the tombstone (one or two holes depending on size) then use foam glue to cement PVC pipe inside. Then each year we just pound rebar into the ground and slide tombstone on top. With the NM winds I haven't lost a tombstone since we went to this method nor do we have to redo things each year.


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 17, 2012)

I put dowel rods in the ground then tie fishing line around the tombstones and around the dowel rods. I haven't had any blow away on me yet.


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

The ground here in Georgia is really hard. I have the pvc (painted black) glued to the back. Pound rebar into the ground and slip the pvc right over the rebar. It's not super windy here so just one strait down the back works good.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

U use the pvc on the back and either dowels or rebar hammered in the ground, I had used liquid nails to attach the pvc, but last year they fell off the foam,, so this year I used gorilla glue and so far so good,,,


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

I used the gorilla glue and haven't had a problem but I also gullied out the foam on the back a bit to fit the width and height of the pvc.


----------



## drcabral (Oct 12, 2012)

I purhcased 3 feet wooden stakes for $10 for a pack of 20 at Lowe's. I then glued two to the back side of each tombstone using liquid nails. It is cheap and simple.


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

Wooden stakes, gorilla tape to the stake and back of tombstone. Done.


----------

